# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهنمایی درباره تشابهات ریاضی فیزیک تجربی با ریاضی فیزیک رشته ریاضی!

## amir-javadi

سلام .
بی مقدمه می رم سر اصل مطلب
دوستان کسی که در درس های ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی در سطح متوسط هستش(در حدود درصدای 50 تا 60 کنکورای آزمایشی )اگر در کنکور رشته ریاضی شرکت کنه می تونه چند درصد در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک کسب کنه؟
و چند درصد ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی با رشته ریاضی با هم مشترکه؟
در ضمن نظام جدید هستم .
ممنون می شم راهنمای بفرمایید. :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Apaq

سلام : ) امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه .
فارغ از تفاوت سطحی که بین شیمی و ریاضیِ دو رشته هست ، چیزی که لمس کردم و میدونم اینه که فیزیک دو رشته چندان تفاوتی نمیکنن ، مخصوصا این اواخر که فیزیک تجربی نزدیک تر شده به ریاضی . حرفم سر سوالات کنکور هستش البته ، نه سوالات کنکورهای آزمایشی . پیچیدگی محاسباتی بیشتر توی رشته ریاضی و پیچیدگی مفهومی توی تجربی . در کل احساس من اینه که چندان فرقی نمیکنه .

----------


## amir-javadi

> سلام : ) امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه .
> فارغ از تفاوت سطحی که بین شیمی و ریاضیِ دو رشته هست ، چیزی که لمس کردم و میدونم اینه که فیزیک دو رشته چندان تفاوتی نمیکنن ، مخصوصا این اواخر که فیزیک تجربی نزدیک تر شده به ریاضی . حرفم سر سوالات کنکور هستش البته ، نه سوالات کنکورهای آزمایشی . پیچیدگی محاسباتی بیشتر توی رشته ریاضی و پیچیدگی مفهومی توی تجربی . در کل احساس من اینه که چندان فرقی نمیکنه .


درباره ریاضی چی؟ بین ریاضی ریاضی ها با ریاضی تجربی ها چقد تفاوت هستش؟اگه کسی روی ریاضی تجربی تسلط داشته باشه می تونه از پس چند درصد ریاضی رشته ریاضی بر بیاد ؟ 
ممنون از پاسخگوییت.

----------


## Apaq

> درباره ریاضی چی؟ بین ریاضی ریاضی ها با ریاضی تجربی ها چقد تفاوت هستش؟اگه کسی روی ریاضی تجربی تسلط داشته باشه می تونه از پس چند درصد ریاضی رشته ریاضی بر بیاد ؟ 
> ممنون از پاسخگوییت.





> درباره ریاضی چی؟ بین ریاضی ریاضی ها با ریاضی  تجربی ها چقد تفاوت هستش؟اگه کسی روی ریاضی تجربی تسلط داشته باشه می تونه  از پس چند درصد ریاضی رشته ریاضی بر بیاد ؟ 
> ممنون از پاسخگوییت.


تست های خوبی که تو کتابهای تست هست بیشتر برای رشته ریاضی ان . ریاضیِ  رشته ی ریاضی مثل زیست تجربیه ، پنجاه تا سواله و تعیین کننده ست ، طبعا  طراح دلش نمیخواد راحت باشه ، ریزه کاری های زیادی داخل سوالات میذاره . از  ایده های سالهای گذشته ریاضی توی تجربی میاد اما عکس این موضوع رو ندیدم .  ریاضی رشته ی تجربی خیلی قابل پیش بینی تر از رشته ریاضیه . سوالهای رشته  ریاضی بعضی مواقع حتی روی ادبیات سوال هم ایده میذاره . نمیدونم چه سالی  بود تست احتمال بود ، سخت هم بود و جواب صرفا روی چیز ریزی میچرخید که طراح  توی صورت سوال گفته بود . میتونم بهت قول بدم قریب به یقین اون سوال رو  اشتباه زدن . باید دستت واقعا روون و خوب باشه تا بتونی شانس تراز گرفتن  داشته باشی . چه بخوای بری رشته ریاضی چه تجربی بمونی خواهش میکنم ازت که  سوالهای سال گذشته رو خیلی کار کن ، پر ایده ست دنیای ریاضی اما سوالهای  سالهای قبل رو که بزنی تا حدودی متوجه میشی که طراح چی دوست داره . طراح  ریاضی خیلی آدم باهوشیه . خیلی چیزها تکرار میشن ، واقعا میگم . من نظام  جدید تجربی بودم و قبول نشدم ، امسال یک معادله اومده بود که من عینش رو  احساس میکنم توی 89 خارج کشور دیده بودم ، برای مثال طراح خیلی دوست داره  شما جذر اعداد ده تا بیست رو بدونی که وقتی بهت بگه چارده چارده تا سریع  توی ذهنت بیاد جواب ، سوالهای حدی که توش هرمقدار a داره به این سمت میره  که جواب همین گزینه بشه و یا ایده های جدید سنجش غالبا برای سال های هفتادن  ، برای کنکورهای ریاضی و فنین . امسال توی سنجش یه سوال مثلثات اومد که  توی ریاضی 92 ایده ش بود فکر کنم . ببخشید اگر سالها رو دقیق به خاطر ندارم  . یه معادله مثلثاتی بود که با پی دوم باید عوضش میکردی که معادله تبدیل  به یک چیز دیگه بشه ، ریشه ی این ایده که بعدها بیست سال بعد در کنکور تکرار شد برای سال 72 بود ، و این توی سنجش اومد . برای  هر مبحث ریزه کاری هایی رو دوست داره طراح و اگه خوب دقت کنی به تمام  سوالاتش میتونی خیلی راحت بشی . هرچه که هست کتاب سی سال ریاضیات رشته ی  ریاضی کمکت میکنه . نمیتونم بهت بگم که کسی که تو تجربیه چنددرصد میتونه  بزنه ریاضیِ رشته ی ریاضی رو ، آدم با آدم فرق میکنه اما هرکسی با سطح صفر  هم باشه ، اگر درست گام برداره مطمئن باش میتونه رشد کنه راحت . من قبول  نشدم امسال ، همیشه میومدم توی انجمن و صحبت های بچه ها رو میدیدم ، تجربه  هاشون و همه چیشون . اما شرایطم هرچه که بود انجام نمیدادم ، خواهش میکنم  ازت کار من رو انجام نده ، از تمام تجربه ها درس بگیر و کیفی و کیفی و کیفی  درس بخون . یه ساله دیگه ، ارزششو داره . به طراح های کنکور نزدیک شو ،  سعی کن قلقشون دستت بیاد ، میتونه ساده باشه حتی اینکار . محض رضااای خدا  با فکر، و هدفمند درس بخون .
 ببخشید اگر زیاده گویی کردم و یا آمرانه حرف زدم ، نه دیدمت و نه حتی میشناسمت ، اما از ته دلم میخوام که خوب و موفق باشی .
: ) امر دیگه ای بود من در خدمتم .

----------


## Maja7080

منم دیپلم تجربی هستم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم البته نظام قدیم
ببین تو مطالب فیزیک تجربی رو تو این‌ ۹ ماه مسلط بشی و عالی بخونی تو کنکور ریاضی ۶۰ درصد هم میتونی بزنی،البته این متوسطشه اگه خوب بخونی بیشتر از این درصد هم میتونی بزنی(من گاج نقره ای دارم کتابش برای رشته های ریاضی و تجربی مشترکه پس یعنی خیلی از مباحث مشترکن و سختی سوالاتی که ازشون طرح میشه در یه حده)
اما ریاضی تفاوتای بیشتری داره مخصوصا از لحاظ سختی سوالات مثلا احتمال در هردو رشته مشترکه ولی سوالایی که تو کنکور ریاضی از این مبحث طرح میشن کجا و تجربی کجا،مثلثات مشترکه ولی بازم خودت نگاه بندازی به سوالا متوجه میشی چقدر تفاوت دارن از لحاظ سختی
به نظر من اگه تو هم میخوای ریاضی شرکت کنی روی عمومی ها و شیمی حساب باز کن که درصدای بالا بزنی،فیزیکت رو هم میتونی برسونی به یه درصد متوسط،اگه رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ میخوای پس ریاضیتو هم باید برسونی به یه درصد متوسط ،با تلاش زیاد شدنیه ولی قاعدتا یکم سخته

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام .
> بی مقدمه می رم سر اصل مطلب
> دوستان کسی که در درس های ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی در سطح متوسط هستش(در حدود درصدای 50 تا 60 کنکورای آزمایشی )اگر در کنکور رشته ریاضی شرکت کنه می تونه چند درصد در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک کسب کنه؟
> و چند درصد ریاضی و فیزیک رشته تجربی با رشته ریاضی با هم مشترکه؟
> در ضمن نظام جدید هستم .
> ممنون می شم راهنمای بفرمایید.


برای ریاضی حتی اگه تو تجربی ۱۰۰ درصد جواب بدی تو رشته ی ریاضی نمیتونی درصد بالایی بزنی چون هم مطالب اضافه ای داره و هم سخته
کتابهایی مثل هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته و جبر و احتمال که تو تجربی نیستن
در ضمن برای مباحث مشترک هم سطح سوالات خیلی متفاوته
برای فیزیک هم با اینکه مباحث مشترک زیاده و رشته ریاضی فقط یکی دو فصل بیشتر داره اما سطح سوالات رشته ریاضی بالاتره
مثلا من تو کنکور ریاضی 65 زدم فیزیکمو اما وقتی سوالای رشته ی تجربیو حل کردم چیزی نزدیک به ۹۰ درصد زدم حالا اگه بگیم چون تو خونه بودم بالاتر زدم سر جلسه قطعا اگه تجربی شرکت میکردم زیر ۸۰ نمیزدم
خب این تفاوت سطح سوالات مشخصه
برای درس ریاضی هم بگم کسایی که از تجربی میان رشته ریاضی اگه خیلی تلاش کنن نهایتا بتونن ۳۰ درصد بزنن

----------


## amir-javadi

> تست های خوبی که تو کتابهای تست هست بیشتر برای رشته ریاضی ان . ریاضیِ  رشته ی ریاضی مثل زیست تجربیه ، پنجاه تا سواله و تعیین کننده ست ، طبعا  طراح دلش نمیخواد راحت باشه ، ریزه کاری های زیادی داخل سوالات میذاره . از  ایده های سالهای گذشته ریاضی توی تجربی میاد اما عکس این موضوع رو ندیدم .  ریاضی رشته ی تجربی خیلی قابل پیش بینی تر از رشته ریاضیه . سوالهای رشته  ریاضی بعضی مواقع حتی روی ادبیات سوال هم ایده میذاره . نمیدونم چه سالی  بود تست احتمال بود ، سخت هم بود و جواب صرفا روی چیز ریزی میچرخید که طراح  توی صورت سوال گفته بود . میتونم بهت قول بدم قریب به یقین اون سوال رو  اشتباه زدن . باید دستت واقعا روون و خوب باشه تا بتونی شانس تراز گرفتن  داشته باشی . چه بخوای بری رشته ریاضی چه تجربی بمونی خواهش میکنم ازت که  سوالهای سال گذشته رو خیلی کار کن ، پر ایده ست دنیای ریاضی اما سوالهای  سالهای قبل رو که بزنی تا حدودی متوجه میشی که طراح چی دوست داره . طراح  ریاضی خیلی آدم باهوشیه . خیلی چیزها تکرار میشن ، واقعا میگم . من نظام  جدید تجربی بودم و قبول نشدم ، امسال یک معادله اومده بود که من عینش رو  احساس میکنم توی 89 خارج کشور دیده بودم ، برای مثال طراح خیلی دوست داره  شما جذر اعداد ده تا بیست رو بدونی که وقتی بهت بگه چارده چارده تا سریع  توی ذهنت بیاد جواب ، سوالهای حدی که توش هرمقدار a داره به این سمت میره  که جواب همین گزینه بشه و یا ایده های جدید سنجش غالبا برای سال های هفتادن  ، برای کنکورهای ریاضی و فنین . امسال توی سنجش یه سوال مثلثات اومد که  توی ریاضی 92 ایده ش بود فکر کنم . ببخشید اگر سالها رو دقیق به خاطر ندارم  . یه معادله مثلثاتی بود که با پی دوم باید عوضش میکردی که معادله تبدیل  به یک چیز دیگه بشه ، ریشه ی این ایده که بعدها بیست سال بعد در کنکور تکرار شد برای سال 72 بود ، و این توی سنجش اومد . برای  هر مبحث ریزه کاری هایی رو دوست داره طراح و اگه خوب دقت کنی به تمام  سوالاتش میتونی خیلی راحت بشی . هرچه که هست کتاب سی سال ریاضیات رشته ی  ریاضی کمکت میکنه . نمیتونم بهت بگم که کسی که تو تجربیه چنددرصد میتونه  بزنه ریاضیِ رشته ی ریاضی رو ، آدم با آدم فرق میکنه اما هرکسی با سطح صفر  هم باشه ، اگر درست گام برداره مطمئن باش میتونه رشد کنه راحت . من قبول  نشدم امسال ، همیشه میومدم توی انجمن و صحبت های بچه ها رو میدیدم ، تجربه  هاشون و همه چیشون . اما شرایطم هرچه که بود انجام نمیدادم ، خواهش میکنم  ازت کار من رو انجام نده ، از تمام تجربه ها درس بگیر و کیفی و کیفی و کیفی  درس بخون . یه ساله دیگه ، ارزششو داره . به طراح های کنکور نزدیک شو ،  سعی کن قلقشون دستت بیاد ، میتونه ساده باشه حتی اینکار . محض رضااای خدا  با فکر، و هدفمند درس بخون .
>  ببخشید اگر زیاده گویی کردم و یا آمرانه حرف زدم ، نه دیدمت و نه حتی میشناسمت ، اما از ته دلم میخوام که خوب و موفق باشی .
> : ) امر دیگه ای بود من در خدمتم .


ممنون از راهنماییت .
خیلی کامل و عالی.

----------


## amir-javadi

> منم دیپلم تجربی هستم میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم البته نظام قدیم
> ببین تو مطالب فیزیک تجربی رو تو این‌ ۹ ماه مسلط بشی و عالی بخونی تو کنکور ریاضی ۶۰ درصد هم میتونی بزنی،البته این متوسطشه اگه خوب بخونی بیشتر از این درصد هم میتونی بزنی(من گاج نقره ای دارم کتابش برای رشته های ریاضی و تجربی مشترکه پس یعنی خیلی از مباحث مشترکن و سختی سوالاتی که ازشون طرح میشه در یه حده)
> اما ریاضی تفاوتای بیشتری داره مخصوصا از لحاظ سختی سوالات مثلا احتمال در هردو رشته مشترکه ولی سوالایی که تو کنکور ریاضی از این مبحث طرح میشن کجا و تجربی کجا،مثلثات مشترکه ولی بازم خودت نگاه بندازی به سوالا متوجه میشی چقدر تفاوت دارن از لحاظ سختی
> به نظر من اگه تو هم میخوای ریاضی شرکت کنی روی عمومی ها و شیمی حساب باز کن که درصدای بالا بزنی،فیزیکت رو هم میتونی برسونی به یه درصد متوسط،اگه رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ میخوای پس ریاضیتو هم باید برسونی به یه درصد متوسط ،با تلاش زیاد شدنیه ولی قاعدتا یکم سخته


ممنون از راهنماییت .
البته اینم باید در نظر گرفت سطح بچه های رشته ریاضی به نسبت تجربی خیلی خیلی پایین تره .من اگر نهایت ریاضی 30 بدست بیارم فک کنم برا رتبه حداقل 1000 شدن کافی باشه ؟
شیمی و عمومی بالا هم به فکرش هستم .ممنون

----------


## Shah1n

> ممنون از راهنماییت .
> البته اینم باید در نظر گرفت سطح بچه های رشته ریاضی به نسبت تجربی خیلی خیلی پایین تره .من اگر نهایت ریاضی 30 بدست بیارم فک کنم برا رتبه حداقل 1000 شدن کافی باشه ؟
> شیمی و عمومی بالا هم به فکرش هستم .ممنون


مصاحبه مو تو انجمن بخون کارنامه مو ببین
با ۵۰ ریاضی ۶۵ فیزیک و ۴۰ شیمی شدم ۱۷۰۰
اصلا نمیشه گفت سال آینده چطوریه 
مگر اینکه منطقه ۳ باشی

----------


## amir-javadi

> برای ریاضی حتی اگه تو تجربی ۱۰۰ درصد جواب بدی تو رشته ی ریاضی نمیتونی درصد بالایی بزنی چون هم مطالب اضافه ای داره و هم سخته
> کتابهایی مثل هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته و جبر و احتمال که تو تجربی نیستن
> در ضمن برای مباحث مشترک هم سطح سوالات خیلی متفاوته
> برای فیزیک هم با اینکه مباحث مشترک زیاده و رشته ریاضی فقط یکی دو فصل بیشتر داره اما سطح سوالات رشته ریاضی بالاتره
> مثلا من تو کنکور ریاضی 65 زدم فیزیکمو اما وقتی سوالای رشته ی تجربیو حل کردم چیزی نزدیک به ۹۰ درصد زدم حالا اگه بگیم چون تو خونه بودم بالاتر زدم سر جلسه قطعا اگه تجربی شرکت میکردم زیر ۸۰ نمیزدم
> خب این تفاوت سطح سوالات مشخصه
> برای درس ریاضی هم بگم کسایی که از تجربی میان رشته ریاضی اگه خیلی تلاش کنن نهایتا بتونن ۳۰ درصد بزنن


این که فرمودین با تلاش بسیار به 30 درصد برسن در درس ریاضی منظورتون کسی هست که ریاضی تجربی خونده اومده کنور ریاضی بده دیگه ؟ درسته ؟
بعد من اگه فرض مثال ریاضی 20 بزنم (10 درصد از اون چیزی که شما گفتی هم پایین تر) و عمومی ها رو حداقل 60 و فیزیک 40 و شیمی 50 یا 60 می تونم ضعف ریاضی پایین رو بپوشونم ؟یا این جا هم مثل تجربی هستش و بالا زدن هیچ درسی ضعف زیست پایین رو جبران نمی کنه؟
ممنون ار راهنماییت.

----------


## amir-javadi

> مصاحبه مو تو انجمن بخون کارنامه مو ببین
> با ۵۰ ریاضی ۶۵ فیزیک و ۴۰ شیمی شدم ۱۷۰۰
> اصلا نمیشه گفت سال آینده چطوریه 
> مگر اینکه منطقه ۳ باشی


منطقه 3 هستم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Shah1n

> منطقه 3 هستم


با توجه به اینکه منطقه 3 هستی میتونی با ۲۰ ریاضی و فیزیک ۳۰ به بالا و شیمی ۳۰ به بالا و عمومی میانگین ۵۰ زیر ۱۰۰۰ بیاری
تو منطقه ۳ زیر ۱۰۰۰ خیلی ساده س
از بچه های همین انجمن با درصد های خیلی پایین رتبه ۹۰۰ آورد

----------


## Shah1n

> این که فرمودین با تلاش بسیار به 30 درصد برسن در درس ریاضی منظورتون کسی هست که ریاضی تجربی خونده اومده کنور ریاضی بده دیگه ؟ درسته ؟
> بعد من اگه فرض مثال ریاضی 20 بزنم (10 درصد از اون چیزی که شما گفتی هم پایین تر) و عمومی ها رو حداقل 60 و فیزیک 40 و شیمی 50 یا 60 می تونم ضعف ریاضی پایین رو بپوشونم ؟یا این جا هم مثل تجربی هستش و بالا زدن هیچ درسی ضعف زیست پایین رو جبران نمی کنه؟
> ممنون ار راهنماییت.


باید توجه کنی که شیمی ریاضی مثل تجربی نیست و بیشتر مسئله و سوالات محاسباتی با اعداد سخت و وقت گیره البته ۹۸ ساده بود اما سالهای قبلش درصد ۵۰ به بالا واقعا سخت بود

----------


## amir-javadi

> با توجه به اینکه منطقه 3 هستی میتونی با ۲۰ ریاضی و فیزیک ۳۰ به بالا و شیمی ۳۰ به بالا و عمومی میانگین ۵۰ زیر ۱۰۰۰ بیاری
> تو منطقه ۳ زیر ۱۰۰۰ خیلی ساده س
> از بچه های همین انجمن با درصد های خیلی پایین رتبه ۹۰۰ آورد


می تونید به من بگید که کدوم مباحث ریاضی تجربی رو خیلی خوب بخونم تا این 20 درصد حتمی بشه؟

----------


## Maja7080

> ممنون از راهنماییت .
> البته اینم باید در نظر گرفت سطح بچه های رشته ریاضی به نسبت تجربی خیلی خیلی پایین تره .من اگر نهایت ریاضی 30 بدست بیارم فک کنم برا رتبه حداقل 1000 شدن کافی باشه ؟
> شیمی و عمومی بالا هم به فکرش هستم .ممنون


امسال درصدا خیلی بالا بوده بخاطر همین فکر نکنم بشه،تو سایت گزینه دو نمونه کارنامه های ۹۸ هست،سرچ کن نمونه کارنامه پذیرفته شدگان برات میاد،درکل چیزی که به نفعته اینه که روی درصد حدود ۷۰ شیمی و حداقل سه تا از عمومی ها حساب باز کنی.خودمم دارم همنیکارو میکنم
خواهش میکنم

----------


## Shah1n

> می تونید به من بگید که کدوم مباحث ریاضی تجربی رو خیلی خوب بخونم تا این 20 درصد حتمی بشه؟


همه شو
نمیشه گفت کجا رو نخونی چون ۵۵ تا سواله و امسال هم ترتیب بهم خورد تو کنکور
سال بعد هم قطعا بهم میخوره
معلوم نیست از کجا بیاد از کجا نیاد

----------


## Maja7080

یه سوال.تو مشاور داری؟؟

----------


## amir-javadi

> یه سوال.تو مشاور داری؟؟


خیر .مشاوری ندارم.

----------


## Maja7080

> خیر .مشاوری ندارم.


اخه این تغییر رشته سخته منم مشاور ندارم پرسدم ببینم اگه شما دارید به منم معرفی کنید
موفق باشی

----------

